# I hate to quote the Daily Mail - but this really is quality material ! Subway Alert.



## davesgcr (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...utiful-passenger-portraits-city-s-Subway.html

Please forgive me .....

(too good not to be shared)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2014)

Cool pictures.

My favourite bit, though, was this comment:



> bxdanny, Bronx, 1 day ago
> 
> Regarding the "Do not stand here" sign: it means in the narrow section of platform between the pillar (and the area behind it) and the platform edge. There is even a yellow line on the platform marking the boundary of the "Do not stand here" area. The woman is standing just outside that area



Bet they're a hoot at dinner parties


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 22, 2014)

Despite the origin - they really are superb shots.....


----------



## Belushi (Dec 22, 2014)

Great photos


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2014)

nice pics


----------



## FNG (Jan 3, 2015)

some nice contempary photos from LA and East Bay

http://www.messynessychic.com/2013/01/03/the-dapper-rebels-of-los-angeles-1966/












http://www.messynessychic.com/2013/07/17/freedom-riding-on-a-harley-the-1950s-all-black-biker-gang/


----------

